# Foster home wanted for lovely 10 yr old cat



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

Hello, my beautiful 10 yr old black and white cat (I have tried to attach a picture) needs a foster home for about 6 months from mid-July (though there is flexibility). 

If you can help, please do message me.

Thanks very much.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

May help you if you wrote alittle about your beautiful cat, area you are willing to travel to, neuter, vaccinations, microchipped, any special diet needed.


----------



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

Hi - thanks for your message. 

She is micro-chipped, neutered and is up-to-date with vaccinations, flea and worm treatment. She has no special dietary needs or medical issues. She is an indoor cat and so uses a litter tray. 

I'm based in London, but will travel with her to her foster home, and the distance does not matter.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does she like other cats or would she prefer to be the only one.

Do you want an indoor only home or can it be an outside enclosure.


----------



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

She has been living with several other cats for the last few years, so is good with other cats. 

I'd be delighted if she could go outdoors where it was safe, for example where there were no roads or if there was an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, will see what I can do to help you.

I do currently have 3 cats here with me until end March, and another with me until end September and I have one urgent cat needing me asap which will be mid July who will be a permanent resident so I am currently building him his own special room.

I do have 8 maine coons of my own plus kittens but the kittens leave me 8th august except 2 which I am keeping.

Can you give me the very latest date you would need help from so I can rearrange and maybe have time to build another pen or at least rearrange the cats I have here.

I know I also have another cat arriving 11th august until beginning October but could potentially place that cat in the lounge for a few weeks.

I will do my best to help you, all I ask is that food is covered as I have found sometimes when I help the intentions of food doesn't happen then I am left to feed others cats at my own expense.


----------



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

Hi, that would be wonderful! Thank you - I would definitely pay in advance for cat food! I don't expect Tiggy's expenses to be met by anyone else but me.

22nd July is really the latest. I could put her in a cattery for a while but I would rather not do this as she might be confused by two changes of home.

Would this date work for you? You certainly have your hands full with a lot of cats arriving/leaving.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks again.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update on Tiggy:

She is now going back to her owner after her holiday with me.


----------

